# First book you bought on Kindle?



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have a ton of freebies and very few that I have actually paid for (it is coming...)

So what was the first book you purchased specifically for your Kindle?

This was the first book I purchased 


followed by this, a few moments later (8 books by L.M. Montgomery (Anne of Green Gables):


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's an earlier thread where a lot have folks have already responded. . . .but not all, by any stretch!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,9.150.html

Ann


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My very first kindle book was Autobiography of a Yogi by Paramahansa Yogananda. Followed by Vedanta Philosophy: Five Lectures on Reincarnation by Swami Abhedananda and The Mahabharata of Krishna-Dwaipayana Vyasa by Krishna, that first day.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's an earlier thread where a lot have folks have already responded. . . .but not all, by any stretch!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,9.150.html
> 
> Ann


I looked and didn't see a thread. I clicked your link and am feeling a bit silly...since I still don't see the thread in question.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I looked and didn't see a thread. I clicked your link and am feeling a bit silly...since I still don't see the thread in question.


Now I feel silly. Pulled the wrong link. Try this one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4859.0.html

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe the two threads could get merged?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Followed by a bunch of mobilereference complete works.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie's Kindle FAQ


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Here was mine 








Not only my first Kindle book, but also my first attempt at using the Amazon Link-maker. 
As for the book, well it wasn't out on paperback and I travel a lot and couldn't to read it, but really don't want to carry an additional 5 lbs. for one book (it's a long book!) This was one of many reasons for me getting my Kindle 2 in the first place (or maybe just a rationalization.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geek that I am, the first book I bought for my Kindle 2 was:


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

NogDog, that was the 3rd book I bought.


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

The Cookbook was also the third book I bought...

The first book I bought was King's UR because of several reasons:
1) I am not a King fan and thought that this short story would be a cheap way to see if I had grown into his style.
2) I wasn't sure how I would acclimate to reading on an e-reader and wanted something light that I could read quickly to see how I liked it. UR was great for that.
3) It was cheap(ish).


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Well the Kindle link textmaker thing doesn't show the book I need!
But here is the prequel to the first book I bought for my kindle: Dirty Girls on Top


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, spot the trend. 

1. Ur, Stephen King.

2. On Writing (Stephen King)

Okay, there's one trend... and then...we drift away from King, but don't journey too far.

3. Dark Passions: Hot Blood XIII (horror anthology)

4. Dead Sea (horror novel)

5. Revolutionary Road

Just so I look all literate and not just blood-thirsty!


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I think I got the free Cook's Illustrated book


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Okay, spot the trend.
> 
> 1. Ur, Stephen King.
> 
> ...


I'm looking, I don't quite see it..(ha ha)


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

Oh, I used to love those Hot Blood books when I was younger. Ha. I used to buy them at resale stores all the time. I guess people would become embarrassed they had them and donate them quick, because the Salvation Armies and Goodwills used to be full of them. Heh.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't get the embarrassment thing on them -- they're much more horror than erotica. I don't recall finding any of them sexy.

But then, I have no issue with books that ARE sexy either.


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

I agree, but I'm not the type of person to get embarrassed about things. I remember seeing on the Amazon forums someone was posting asking for help deleting some erotica from her archive because she was scared someone would see it. She eventually contacted customer service and had them delete it for her if I remember right.
I do remember the books being pretty raunchy, but it's been a while since I read them. There used to be another one of those horror erotica books too....I think it was called "I Shudder for Your Touch" or something like that. I remember Stephen King wrote one of the stories for them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Besides my own, (they don't count   ), I bought Olive Kitteridge by Elizabeth Strout, because it was recommended somewhere here on the boards.
I tried to find the link to this book, could only find her others.  Based on what I've read, I'll be checking her other works out.
By the way, I've only had my Kindle 2 days!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd just discovered the Colbert show, so this was my first purchase for my K1 back in Feb 2008.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had sampled that, Christina, mostly for my son who was awaiting delivery of his hardback version.  . . . .The pictures and all are not ideal in the Kindle version, I thought. . . .


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Christina said:


> Not my first, but I just bought this. I'm still hoping for "America.." from Jon Stewart and the rest of The Daily Show writers to come out on the Kindle format.
> 
> I'd just discovered the Colbert show, so this was my first purchase for my K1 back in Feb 2008.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Mass Effect - Revelation. First novel set in the Mass Effect (game) universe.

I bought it because it wasn't available in Australia, as far as I could tell. Didn't have a Kindle then, was planning to read it on my iPhone. Then I realised there are quite a few books I can't buy here, and even if I could, they would have cost at least $25 a piece. Thus, a Kindle purchase was made. Yep, that book made up my mind to buy a Kindle. Funny thing is, I haven't read it yet


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Funny, I've been wanting to check out the Mass Effect game (for my p.c.) but am still playing Fallout 3.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Funny, I've been wanting to check out the Mass Effect game (for my p.c.) but am still playing Fallout 3.


It's Bioware at its best. Some will tell you otherwise, perhaps saying Knights of the Old Republic was the best, but I beg to differ! Mass Effect is up there as one of my favourite games of all time. It's not perfect, but what game is? Looking forward to Mass Effect 2 next year.

Sorry to hijack the thread, but some things just need to be said


----------



## Null (May 20, 2009)

First book(s) I bought for the Kindle 2 were a cheap series of everything H.P. Lovecraft wrote.  Then it was everything Charles Fort wrote.  One might suspect such purchases would pidgeon-hole me for the kind of reader I am, but one's suppositions wouldn't be entirely accurate.  So there (tongue stuck out).


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Christina said:


> Ann in Arlington said:
> 
> 
> > I had sampled that, Christina, mostly for my son who was awaiting delivery of his hardback version. . . . .The pictures and all are not ideal in the Kindle version, I thought. . . .
> ...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The Gathering. I liked it until I got to the end. And I was really disappointed. I felt like she had reached her word quota and just stopped. Maybe I should read it again. I might have just been so excited to finish my 1st kindle book I missed the point.


----------



## DonnaLee (May 21, 2009)

HI Everyone, this is my first post.. so bear with me as I learn this thang!!!  Only had my Kindle for 2 weeks or so and am totally hooked on it. Also have a pile of PBs to read so my summer will be full.
My first purchased book was: "One Second After", by William R Forstchen. It is a total "next page" pusher. It is an end of the world type book, and it was just suggested by Amazon. It was worth the 9.99. NOTE: My wispernet is so wispering that it doesn't work out here in the sticks. So I download the books with DSL via computer. It works. Hope to find some good referals out here for future reads. Thanks, Donnalee


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

Complete Works of Sherlock Holmes.  What a bargain.  Impossible to put down!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I had sampled that, Christina, mostly for my son who was awaiting delivery of his hardback version. . . . .The pictures and all are not ideal in the Kindle version, I thought. . . .


Bummer!!!! The pictures really add to it.

What about the footnotes and sidenotes? They're kind of a necessity, as they lend to the "The Word" feeling of the book.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I had sampled that, Christina, mostly for my son who was awaiting delivery of his hardback version. . . . .The pictures and all are not ideal in the Kindle version, I thought. . . .


Between this, the Denis Leary book, and the Russell Brand book, I've notice that humorous books that might have pictures that add to the joke lose something on a K2, even if you zoom.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

the nora roberts concannos sister series:
norn in fire
born in ice
born in shame


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

What was your 1st book ordered for your Kindle??
My 1st book was Blood Engine by T.A. Pratt


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Belly Laughs by Jenny Mccarthy ...I was (still am) pregnant and accordingly wanted some pregnancy books when I first got my Kindle

Btw hers was really funny...she talked about alot of stuff no one wants to talk or hear about during pregnancy (all the not so cute details)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think.... it was back in Oct. from Feedbooks I think.

The first one I paid for from Amazon? 

when it was only a penny. And Even though I am not into football, I enjoyed it. but then again, it was more about all the people and their experiences.

Edit to add: yippee got the linkmaker to work!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine was Leslie's "The Amazon Kindle, FAQ".

Also, there is another thread about the same topic called "First book you bought on Kindle?". It is located here http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7741.0

Might be good idea to combine them.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Mine was Leslie's "The Amazon Kindle, FAQ".
> 
> Also, there is another thread about the same topic called "First book you bought on Kindle?". It is located here http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7741.0
> 
> Might be good idea to combine them.


Good idea. Will do.

L


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

The first book I bought was 'Darkly Dreaming Dexter', and it was great.










Much better than I'd expected.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The first was Ur/Stephen King. The second was also Stephen King -- On Writing. The third was a horror anthology. The fourth was a horror novel. The fifth breaks the streak  --  Revolutionary Road/Yates.


----------



## Francis (Jun 23, 2009)

I got Assassin's Apprentice as I'd been meaning to read it for some time.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Linkmaker won't find the Kindle book, but here's the first one I bought:


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The first book that I bought for my Kindle 2 was "Plum Island," by Nelson DeMille. Shortly after that, I bought "Twilight" because I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. (My daughter has had her Kindle for several months, so we share her account. Lucky for me, she's had hers long enough to have acquired a lot of books, and by the time my daughters and husband gave me my Kindle, Megan had put a lot of her books on my surprise present. What a thrill to receive such a great gift, and then to find that it already had a lot of books that Megan knew I'd want to read!)


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

My first book I that I purchased for my Kindle (that my dearly beloved got for me) was The Assassin Chronicles/The red Cross of Gold 1: The Knight of Death...cause I was in Scotland and all, great series so far...vw


----------



## ridingthewind (Jun 16, 2009)

Had to start with one of my "comfort" novels (those books you love to read again and again):











But then I found the freebies and other places that have my favorite authors (like www.webscription.net) from all you great kindleboard guys!!! Thanks!


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I still haven't finished it and I bought it 2 months ago. I keep getting sidetracked with other books and it's a little hard to get as an American. there's all kinds of crude english slang which might be funny if I knew what he saying or making fun of.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

The first book that I bought on kindle was Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Cert01 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just recently received my kindle and the first book I ordered was my all time favorite movie--Jane Eyre.  I look forward to seeing how and if the book varies from the movie.

Cert 01


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> The first book that I bought on kindle was Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice.


Pride and Prejudice would have been my first purchase, but my Megan already had it loaded onto my Kindle. I brought her up right!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I purchased "Still Life With Crows" by Preston/Childs -- a novel about the compelling FBI Agent, Aloysius Pendergast.


----------



## dinagriff (Jun 21, 2009)

I just got my K2 a week ago. I bought it locally off of craigslist and am in love with it. My first book purchase was _Shanghai Girls _ by Lisa See. I enjoyed the book very much. I am going on a trip this week so I've downloaded 2 more books - _The Thirteenth Tale _ and _The Book Thief_. I've also downloaded samples of _The Forgotten Garden _ and _Telex from Cuba _ so those will probably be my 4th and 5th purchases if I like the sample chapters.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

dinagriff said:


> I just got my K2 a week ago. I bought it locally off of craigslist and am in love with it. My first book purchase was _Shanghai Girls _ by Lisa See. I enjoyed the book very much.


Congrats on your Kindle! I am glad you love it! I just read Shanghai Girls by Lisa See. I loved the book. Looks like there will be a squel. Am looking forward to it. Have fun on your trip.


----------

